# Asking cute coworker to hang out



## bojadada (Jan 20, 2011)

I work at Target, and there's this really cute coworker I have. She usually just works in the Starbucks in our building, so I go there before/after work and during my breaks just to talk to her. Every time I walk by her, I smile and she always smiles back. We talk every time I go to Starbucks, more than just "hey how are you" most of the time. I've seen her cashier next to my lane a few times, but its awkward talking during that time because customers come and the convos would just get cut short, so we'd just exchange smiles, a few words, then continue working. We joke around about how I always buy the same thing, and whenever she gets off and sees me, she says "cya". This one time I was joking with another coworker asking if I bought the most cake pops because I buy them like all the time, and the girl I'm interested in was smiling and got into the conversation too. I really am starting to enjoy talking to her, just the little conversations we have are nice. I want to ask her to hang out, but I don't know how to go upon doing it. Would this be a suitable way to ask? "You're pretty fun to talk to, wanna hang out sometime?" I've never had a girlfriend, or really hung out with a girl outside of school, so this is HUGE for me. Wish me luck everyone!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wish you big time luck! Not to be a downer, but work relationships CAN make work hell and change the entire dynamic of the workplace! Just be smart man, you got this!


----------



## Howlett (Aug 29, 2012)

Go for it dude! :yes


----------



## Scottzuh (Aug 24, 2012)

sounds well and good


----------



## HuhwhosAnthony (Aug 19, 2012)

Pop that cake yo


----------



## Fima (Mar 17, 2012)

Good for you!
and ask hor out in anyway the feels comfortable for you, one of the problems in SA is that we think too much and do too little, I found out that you don't need any special technics to be sucessfull with women, just be yourself(chessy but true)


----------



## PeterFrampton (Sep 20, 2012)

You sound like a nice guy and winner, mate. She'll say yes or it'll be her loss!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

bojadada said:


> I work at Target, and there's this really cute coworker I have. She usually just works in the Starbucks in our building, so I go there before/after work and during my breaks just to talk to her. Every time I walk by her, I smile and she always smiles back. We talk every time I go to Starbucks, more than just "hey how are you" most of the time. I've seen her cashier next to my lane a few times, but its awkward talking during that time because customers come and the convos would just get cut short, so we'd just exchange smiles, a few words, then continue working. We joke around about how I always buy the same thing, and whenever she gets off and sees me, she says "cya". This one time I was joking with another coworker asking if I bought the most cake pops because I buy them like all the time, and the girl I'm interested in was smiling and got into the conversation too. I really am starting to enjoy talking to her, just the little conversations we have are nice. I want to ask her to hang out, but I don't know how to go upon doing it. Would this be a suitable way to ask? "You're pretty fun to talk to, wanna hang out sometime?" I've never had a girlfriend, or really hung out with a girl outside of school, so this is HUGE for me. Wish me luck everyone!


Well?


----------



## NoMoreSAD2013 (Jun 11, 2012)

You shouldnt **** where you eat just saying. Work relationships can go bad. This is your first girl so the chances of it not going well are high. but hey, maybe you wont work there for long,ahead and try.


----------



## Dash9 (Oct 4, 2012)

Lifes short....DO IT!! > gl!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Ask her and see if she wants to hang out.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

I got drunk one night and told an attractive woman in her late 30s on facebook that I felt it was a really great pleasure to work with her and that her upbeat attitude made the workplace much more enjoyable. I told her all this at about 20% of coherency. She was professional and courteous about it and it only made the work place awkward for a day or two, and only because I felt embarrassed, not because of anything she did or said. Could have been worse.


----------

